# Need Disney Ticket Advice



## DeniseM (May 19, 2012)

We are going to Disneyland in June 2012 for 3-4 days, and Disneyworld in June 2013 for 7-10 days.  

Is there a way to buy a ticket I can use for both trips, and is that the best way to go?

We go to Disneyland (California) about every year, if that makes a difference.


----------



## learnalot (May 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> We are going to Disneyland in June 2012 for 3-4 days, and Disneyworld in June 2013 for 7-10 days.
> 
> Is there a way to buy a ticket I can use for both trips, and is that the best way to go?
> 
> We go to Disneyland (California) about every year, if that makes a difference.



Denise,

There is an annual pass available that covers unlimited to both parks.  I just saw it recently.  Didn't look too closely at it because both parks wouldn't jive with the rest of our travel plans for the year.  You will find it listed on the Disney website.  I believe it was 12 months vs calendar year and seems it was 150 or so more than an annual pass.


----------



## bnoble (May 19, 2012)

> Is there a way to buy a ticket I can use for both trips, and is that the best way to go?


Yes, but probably not.


----------



## learnalot (May 19, 2012)

Premiere passport:
www.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disney-premier-passport-ticket/?CMP=ILC-WDWtoDPPremierPassport1001


----------



## JulieAB (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'd compare the prices between tickets with the premeire AP.  DLR prices go up tomorrow and you can buy an AP voucher that you don't activate until your trip.  Will your June trips be inside a year of each other?


----------



## itradehilton (May 20, 2012)

I would just buy the 3 day park hopper for Disneyland the Annual pass is not worth it for less than 10 days of visiting the parks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2012)

We own the Premier passes and recommend them, but they are $750 plus tax.  A 7-day ticket for DW is only about $275.


----------



## JulieAB (May 20, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We own the Premier passes and recommend them, but they are $750 plus tax.  A 7-day ticket for DW is only about $275.



Premier went up to $850 today.


----------



## Denise L (May 20, 2012)

The Premier Pass just increased to $849 plus tax today.  Yikes!

Still, I ran the numbers a while back and I think if we go to WDW at least 10 days and DLR at least 5, I think it was a good deal for us.  In 2013, we will probably get them by using our MYW tickets at WDW first, and upgrading to the Premier there. 

Since DLR tickets just increased, if you are buying a 3-day hopper, get them through a place that still has the lower priced tickets, like ares or getawaytoday.


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I've decided to buy a Southern California City Pass which includes both Disneyland and Universal Studios.  The City Pass price didn't go up, and it's less than paying for a 3 day Park Hopper and a day at Universal separately under the old rates.

I will figure out Disneyworld 2013 later.


----------



## Dsauer1 (May 20, 2012)

*WDW and DLP passes*

Because WDW passes cost more, they can be used at DLP. But not vice versa, so it does not work out on the dates you mentioned. Last summer we used WDW non-expiration park hoppers during D23 at DLP. The gate attendant merely called over a supervisor who took the passes to an office. We were issued a one day parl hopper for DLP and DCA.


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2012)

My credit union has City Passes for $251 - this includes:
3 park hoppers
1 day Universal
1 day San Diego Zoo or Animal Park

Just the 3 day Park Hopper is $250 from Disneyland.

That's a great deal!


----------

